# Moving to Egypt



## Wayne Cocksedge (Oct 23, 2010)

I am to start work in Egypt at the end of this month, the company I am to work for has its head office in Cairo, with the main works in Sadat city. Can any one advise where would be a good base in between, looking for something that would suit a family.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Wayne Cocksedge said:


> I am to start work in Egypt at the end of this month, the company I am to work for has its head office in Cairo, with the main works in Sadat city. Can any one advise where would be a good base in between, looking for something that would suit a family.


I'm not that familiar with the area but believe 6th October is probably your best option if you are going to be commuting daily down the Alex-Cairo road.

The British International School are located in that area. http://www.bisc.edu.eg/nschool/welcome.php

Good luck with your move! :welcome:


----------



## Klaus knust (Oct 18, 2010)

I am moving my 3 bed room household next year to Egypt, My wife is Egyptian with Brittish passport, any hinds or tips from any one as we left egypt 28 years ago and have not got a clue about customs. As long as items are used, no tax or new bought items getting taxed? its a Mace. As no one can realy can advise you. especially the Embassy in London. 

We would be greatful for any experienceses shared... 

kind regards Klaus


----------



## Manuela220778 (Nov 6, 2010)

everyone is welcome in egypt , , ,


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Klaus knust said:


> I am moving my 3 bed room household next year to Egypt, My wife is Egyptian with Brittish passport, any hinds or tips from any one as we left egypt 28 years ago and have not got a clue about customs. As long as items are used, no tax or new bought items getting taxed? its a Mace. As no one can realy can advise you. especially the Embassy in London.
> 
> We would be greatful for any experienceses shared...
> 
> kind regards Klaus


I've heard stories about stuff being left on keyside, opened containers out in the rain, missing goods etc and completely random charges. A friend was charged a lot for her container full of all her household junk...her words.... no discrimination between new and old, all her stuff was old.
All everyone seems to agree on is that the agent is the person who makes it work smoothly, so get the best shipping company you can and have it shipped to your home, don't try to do it yourself in Alexandria. 
Note that from experience, most Egyptians here will not take good care of your furniture etc the attitude being that a few dents doesn't stop it working so what is the problem. 
Good Luck.


----------



## Klaus knust (Oct 18, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> I've heard stories about stuff being left on keyside, opened containers out in the rain, missing goods etc and completely random charges. A friend was charged a lot for her container full of all her household junk...her words.... no discrimination between new and old, all her stuff was old.
> All everyone seems to agree on is that the agent is the person who makes it work smoothly, so get the best shipping company you can and have it shipped to your home, don't try to do it yourself in Alexandria.
> Note that from experience, most Egyptians here will not take good care of your furniture etc the attitude being that a few dents doesn't stop it working so what is the problem.
> Good Luck.


thanks for your reply, 
Klaus


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Klaus knust said:


> I am moving my 3 bed room household next year to Egypt, My wife is Egyptian with Brittish passport, any hinds or tips from any one as we left egypt 28 years ago and have not got a clue about customs. As long as items are used, no tax or new bought items getting taxed? its a Mace. As no one can realy can advise you. especially the Embassy in London.
> 
> We would be greatful for any experienceses shared...
> 
> kind regards Klaus


Here is the Email to the Egyptian customs it will take them about 2 weeks to reply I did email them and it helped me .
[email protected]

Here is a copy of the email I got.
Hope that it will help you.
Regards
Samer 



In response to your email enquiring about the possibility of transferring your personal furniture and valuables to Egypt, kindly note that according to the article 2 of the Egyptian Exemption Law, travelers and residents in the country's personal valuables are duties exempted at their arrival and their departure. 
In addition, the Customs Executives Regulations of the same Law states that personal used valuables should not exceed cameras, radio, recorder, computer, and printer, under the condition that they have no commercial purposes. 
However concerning the 2 televisions, their rate is 30% import duties and 25 % sales taxes for each one. Regarding the house furniture, they are subjected to the HS Tariff code no. 94.03 with 30% import duties and 10% sales taxes. 
It is important to note that all these items are subject to actual examination upon arrival for value estimation.

Thank you

The Egyptian Customs Authorit


----------



## Klaus knust (Oct 18, 2010)

thank you very much for the details. 

kind regards Klaus and Hala


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I am not importing anything except a few personal things of sentimental value that I can get into 1 suitcase, I can't see the point, I estimated to get brand new for an apartment it's about £3 - £5K.

I have no use for a TV other than to maybe pick up on the local language

I want to get low to the floor Arabic style furniture and some rugs as I like that style, maybe either a low futon style bed or 4 poster


----------



## tmongy (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow I'm really surprised that the Egyptian Customs authority actually got back to you via email. I would have never thought they would reply, and in such good English as well!

That email pretty much has all the necessary information; so nice one Samer!


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

tmongy said:


> Wow I'm really surprised that the Egyptian Customs authority actually got back to you via email. I would have never thought they would reply, and in such good English as well!
> 
> That email pretty much has all the necessary information; so nice one Samer!


Don't under estimate them , They do speak good english , Lots of them are berry well educated, I was surprised too when I got the email .


----------



## bart (Nov 10, 2010)

Horus said:


> I am not importing anything except a few personal things of sentimental value that I can get into 1 suitcase, I can't see the point, I estimated to get brand new for an apartment it's about £3 - £5K.
> 
> I have no use for a TV other than to maybe pick up on the local language
> 
> I want to get low to the floor Arabic style furniture and some rugs as I like that style, maybe either a low futon style bed or 4 poster


do you mean the apartment is between 3 & 5K? if so it must be in the desert in a bedouin village (a tent maybe). just a warning be VERY careful of who you buy property from, most are unfinished and probably never will be finished so if you can find one where the entire building is already finished, go for that. unfortunately there have been some rogue brits here selling as well as rogue egyptians!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bart said:


> do you mean the apartment is between 3 & 5K? if so it must be in the desert in a bedouin village (a tent maybe). just a warning be VERY careful of who you buy property from, most are unfinished and probably never will be finished so if you can find one where the entire building is already finished, go for that. unfortunately there have been some rogue brits here selling as well as rogue egyptians!!




I think Horus means furnishings for his apartment


----------



## M.Ibrahim (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to Egypt


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Yah I meant £3 - 5K for furniture.

That won't be happening however as initially I am renting


----------

